# PM25MV-X axis power feed option?



## StanR (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi folks

  Just thinkin'- just wondering- as a machining type does at times- it it would be possible to convert a "normal" power feed unit to work on this machine?
  I know it is "too long" to mount as-is; the mill would have to be moved up on risers above the chip tray to get full motion. I am not talking about a machine that is mounted directly to a bench.
  As far as I can tell, the power feed pinion would have to be replaced, and a gear cut to mount on the table shaft to apply the drive.
  For me, the factory horizontal mounted power feeds are unrealistically costly, and the "standard" power feed is "un-costly" enough to be tempting enough to consider this. 
  I am sure that there may be at least one on this forum that has a Servo-wanna-be that has died; I would be quite appreciative if folks would chime in on this project that threatens to consume my attention.

   Please let me know what you all think!

   Cheers!

   StanR


----------



## shooter123456 (Sep 10, 2018)

Could you expand a little bit more about what you mean by "normal" and "factory" power feeds?

I am not sure how a normal one would differ from a factory one.


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi Stan,

Do you mean something like this ?


----------



## WyoGreen (Sep 10, 2018)

So StanR, now you've got me a thinking and a wondering, as us machining types tend to do every once in a while. 

I've got the horizontal power feed on my PM30MV, and it appears to just be a vertical power feed modified to be a horizontally mounted, I imagine the extra brackets account for the price difference. 

So in my pondering, it occurs to me that the vertical power feeds must already have the necessary parts to mount to the mill table vertically. The only thing I can think might affect the mounting would be the size of the mill table X axis screw shaft. Perhaps someone who has the vertical mounted power feed will chime in with some thoughts.

Steve


----------



## StanR (Sep 10, 2018)

shooter123456 said:


> Could you expand a little bit more about what you mean by "normal" and "factory" power feeds?
> 
> I am not sure how a normal one would differ from a factory one.




Don't know if I know the difference either- must have been posted before proof reading. Par for the course!
I should have just said the horizontally-mounted version, the "factory" would be the Bridgeport type mount. Clear as coolant?

   Stan


----------



## StanR (Sep 10, 2018)

BaronJ said:


> Hi Stan,
> 
> Do you mean something like this ?
> View attachment 275254


This would NOT be what I am referring to....


----------



## StanR (Sep 10, 2018)

WyoGreen said:


> So StanR, now you've got me a thinking and a wondering, as us machining types tend to do every once in a while.
> 
> I've got the horizontal power feed on my PM30MV, and it appears to just be a vertical power feed modified to be a horizontally mounted, I imagine the extra brackets account for the price difference.
> 
> ...




   So.....you are saying the added parts = ~$150?!?

   Perhaps this is why I am asking in the first place!  

   So the z axis shaft may need a sleeve, key and keyway milled in it, along with raising the base to clear the gearbox?  I would rather have nothing above the level of the table bed anyway. If the "adapter" plate could be used, it would probably need modification. 
   My PM25MV is at an inconvenient height for me as it is- just too low with the stock base.  One may have to carve away a bit of the chip tray to have full x motion. I need to go after the chip tray anyway as it has no provision for a drain for any coolant. 
   What I would need to know from other owners that are using the "vertically mounted" power feeds- what lead screw diameters are on the machines with power feeds? 

     Cheers

    Stan


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 11, 2018)

Or do you mean this:


----------



## StanR (Sep 11, 2018)

BaronJ said:


> Or do you mean this:
> View attachment 275300


Aye- vertically mounted


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Stan,

Find a picture of the one you want !  And post it.


----------



## StanR (Sep 11, 2018)

BaronJ said:


> Hi Stan,
> 
> Find a picture of the one you want !  And post it.









 OK .... Exactly similar to this.  I do not know why a curious machinist could not adapt the shaft to accept this.

     Stan


----------



## StanR (Sep 11, 2018)

OOPS

Fine!!! Sorry!!!! THIS ONE




Next time I won't just grab an image file and chuck it on the forum...
Obviously this is the one with the shaft-mounted bevel gears. OK, perhaps not-so-obvious....

     Stan

     (final decision. Honest.)   Not necessarily this brand.


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi Stan,

I've not seen the one that you posted a picture of.  But I am having difficulty in understanding why you don't just build one to suit what you want.
The original picture that I posted was one of two that I built for my mill.  It is below the top of the table and adequately clears the drip tray and doesn't impede the table at the end of its travel.  Like any table drive it provides left, right and neutral.
Also variable speed.


----------



## StanR (Sep 11, 2018)

BaronJ said:


> Hi Stan,
> 
> I've not seen the one that you posted a picture of.  But I am having difficulty in understanding why you don't just build one to suit what you want.
> The original picture that I posted was one of two that I built for my mill.  It is below the top of the table and adequately clears the drip tray and doesn't impede the table at the end of its travel.  Like any table drive it provides left, right and neutral.
> Also variable speed.




   You may be mistaking me for an electrician-type.  I must have "plug and play", along with a reasonable hope of replacement parts being available. Electrical I understand- kill power, match wire colors, reconnect power, hope there are none of those big bluish-white puffy sparks. 

   Now, when I get to the Z axis, that will be a different story. I am thinking a wiper motor, but I am looking for one developed for monsoons so I can have a rapid on that. I don't want one that is so slow I am overcome by the temptation to re-install the crank handle! But, the Z will not get as much use as the X.   I imagine the Y axis will be an operation similar to the Z.

     Cheers!

        Stan


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 11, 2018)

Stan, I use a variable voltage power supply, and can vary the table speed from a standstill up to about 120" inches a minute.
The power supply is a 30 volt 3 amp one that simply plugs into the mains and the output is on a pair of banana plugs.
Also the wiper motor is dual speed and was rescued from a scrap Ford escort.  In normal use the motor gets about 9 volts and takes about 2 amps.

So saying that you are not an "Electrician Type" isn't an issue !  As far as spares are concerned, if you ever needed any you would make them.
Non of the gears that I used are anything special.  In fact they are all plastic ones, even the one in the wiper motor is plastic.

If you look carefully at the picture, the white gear at the top in the middle of the picture is mounted on the table leadscrew and the securing nut is just below.  The plate that holds the motor is easily removed by removing three nuts, two of which are visible, the other is at the back.

Here is a picture of the power supply showing the current draw whilst fly cutting a job.


----------

